# My what a day! (caution some graphic pics)



## elevan (Mar 1, 2011)

This has been some day!

Started out going to pick up our new buckling that will be a companion for Snickers.  Drove over an hour to get him.  We decided to name him Ranger.

Meet Ranger:







Then our rooster attacked one of our hens, Miss Flufferbottom.
I hope she'll be ok.  He ripped the skin right open. I don't know what got into him...I don't think that he was trying to mate her...he hasn't done this to any of the other hens.  They were pecking around in the barn and it was suddenly "on".















I fixed up Miss Flufferbottom and put her into the coop.  And there was Lucky, our hen who was the lone survivor of a mink attack a few months back.  Lucky was in the nest box laying her first egg!

Here's Lucky (She's a Silver Lakenvelder:




And here's her first egg:






And then to top the day off....

My DH got his foot stepped on by our 1200 pound Morgan mare.  And it's swelled and was ugly looking...so off to get it x-rayed.
No break...only bruised.  The muddy ground saved his foot from getting crunched.






Here's to a better tomorrow!


----------



## Rebbetzin (Mar 2, 2011)

What a day indeed!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 2, 2011)

Sounds like a really fun day. Congratulations on your new little guy.


----------



## elevan (Mar 2, 2011)

So far today is off to a much better start!  

And someone over on BYC pointed out that Miss Flufferbottom could be a MR...and that could have been the reason that Homeboy attacked...
http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=5800641#p5800641


----------



## samanthaj (Mar 9, 2011)

i had a very dominate hen and the rooster did the same thing to her! she recovered but only after i took her completely away from the roo,he was always atacking her and reopening the wound.


----------



## elevan (Mar 9, 2011)

samanthaj said:
			
		

> i had a very dominate hen and the rooster did the same thing to her! she recovered but only after i took her completely away from the roo,he was always atacking her and reopening the wound.


The roo is spending time in the barn until I can get the guts to process him  

Everyone else is in the coop for now.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 9, 2011)

My(back before I sold him) Cogburn was only "overly" aggressive towards hens that refused to back down to him. He was TOP of the pecking order and he made sure they learned it. Although he never harmed them like this. Most he would do was cause some comb bleeding...  :/

*ETA: *glad your hubby's foot is not broken, and congratulations on your new bouncing boy!


----------

